# no hydraulics



## Ernest Edward Bizzell (Oct 22, 2020)

I changed out the hydraulic oil and replaced the filter, making sure I filled up the new filter with oil. I also pulled the screen out where the oil drain is and cleaned it I now do not have any hydraulics that work. I called the Kabota shop and they said to pressurize the transmission which I did. Still no hydraulics. I checked the hydraulic pump and it is working. What am I doing wrong and how do I get the hydraulics working again ? Thanks Ernest My tractor is a Kabota L245Dt


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Did you have the engine "idling" when you pressurized the tranny?, you may have to do this a few times, I had the same problem a couple of years ago when I did the same plus replace the rubber suction hose to the hydraulic pump.


----------



## Ernest Edward Bizzell (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes I let the engine run on the tractor for 20 minutes before I put air preasue in the tranny of my Kabota L245 Dt


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

another thing, check your fittings on the suction line to make sure the pump is not sucking air, it may take a few tries to get suction with the air pressure in the tranny.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

2X what FredM said about the suction line. I have a little Kubota that had the suction line leaking where it connects to the pump.


----------

